# #FAKE VISION: Emerald Of The Emirates (the Crystal Dome), Dubai, UAE



## dazz

Krazy said:


>


is anyone able to go there and confirm that this is fake?


----------



## dazz

hmmh, maybe they could make it look like one of these towers 









(this is some project from china, don't remember where)


----------



## BinDubai

i don't think it is fake i've seen it long time ago in the news paper. It was planned to be the "Dubai Train Main Station" and i think the cost was mentioned to be around 1.somthing billion not sure $ or AED.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

BinDubai said:


> i don't think it is fake i've seen it long time ago in the news paper. It was planned to be the "Dubai Train Main Station" and i think the cost was mentioned to be around 1.somthing billion not sure $ or AED.


yeah, but the problem is it was a long time ago! nothing happened since then! and the official rendering is a fake! it's the german reichstag! a stretched photo!

the idea of this building is great, but seems unrealistic and i have my doubts evoked by: no info for years, fake rendering, other renderings with a mercedes logo, emirates airlines logo,....


----------



## BinDubai

*Dubai-lover*

Thanx 4 passing by  accually the design i've seen was abit different than this one first of all it was made of transperent glass blue to green u know the color right  anyhow it wasn't golden. Also it was in the DWTC area near SZR


----------



## Trances

well it may not be fake but it sure is fake renders false publisticy 
no intrest and a never was going to be built


----------



## BinDubai

might be so ... all we can do is to wait and see


----------



## Guest

Crystal Dome listed in recently updated Dubai Municipality GIS centre Major Projects map.

Government acknowledgment is a sign of approval.


----------



## dazz

what? NNnnoooooooo.......


----------



## Dubai-Lover

doesn't mean this is approved
as said in the dubai maps thread the pearl has been removed, so maybe they are doing it the same way with this one soon

i don't believe anything until i see it or we get a press release!


----------



## ulb

BulldozerGirl said:


> Crystal Dome listed in recently updated Dubai Municipality GIS centre Major Projects map.
> 
> Government acknowledgment is a sign of approval.


Can You please give me the url,


----------



## Dubai-Lover

http://www.gis.gov.ae/en/downloads/downloads.asp?nPage=4

then download the major projects.pdf


----------



## Guest

ewww
it would really spoil the skyline


----------



## Guest

Dubai-Lover said:


> http://www.gis.gov.ae/en/downloads/downloads.asp?nPage=4
> 
> then download the major projects.pdf


It doesn't have the bay in it?!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

if it goes through i hope it gets a better design, because these fake renderings from the berlin reichstag in germany,... ok we better don't talk about it!

business bay should be marked in the next edition
gotta check the website frequently


----------



## crazyeight

Website is up, http://www.golden-dome.org/


----------



## DUBAI

the whole thing is nuts!!!, i especialy like the air-conditioning, via tornado fom the sub-stratosphere!!!


----------



## emirati/latin

I REALLY THINK THIS WILL LOOK GREAT ON DA DUBAI SKYLINE, WID DA BURJ DUBAI, AND ALL THESE OTHER FUTURISTIC BUILDINGS. AMAZING!!!!! ROCK ON


----------



## Dubai-Lover

scares me to death 

i will contact them for the status and likelyness!


----------



## dazz

uhm, you can park your car behind your apartment, even if it's on 100th floor :runaway: 

this building have some interesting concepts, but it's soooo ugly 









that logo on top should be replaced with some antennas or some nice roof feature


----------



## BinDubai

I guess it will be in the Square park so it's closer to reality than ever


----------



## Dubai-Lover

you're right

and it is still in the governments' project map

there still is hope and with the permission of unlimited heights the hope for this project comes to life again


----------



## BinDubai

Dubai-Lover said:


> you're right
> 
> and it is still in the governments' project map
> 
> there still is hope and with the permission of unlimited heights the hope for this project comes to life again


Hope So i'd really like to see this project alive


----------



## Dubai-Lover

yes, but some little changes in the design have to be made
who wants to see this ugly roof feature? anyone?


----------



## BinDubai

yes post it please


----------



## Krazy

they have to get rid of that tacky color... no actually scrap that. i hate this project. i hope it never becomes a part of Dubai's skyline!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

i actually think it would be pretty cool looking, but certain changes in the design would have to be made, i mean, i hate that Emirates logo at the top, thats gotta go, and the Golden color, thats gotta go too, too ugly, 
then again, seeing the monorail spiral climb this thing, would be pretty cool,


----------



## dubaiflo

park square..didnt even think of that...it is same plot...
we will see...
but i am not sure if i want that to be built..


----------



## Bu_Bastak

Ye i saw this project mention in a few places....

I think its a really cool project buttttttt not a building for shiekh zayed road...

Maybe in middle of dubai land or somewhere around there...

for sheikh zayed road this thing is too huge, only slim buildings are nice there


----------



## AltinD

This was just a vision that never left the drawing board.


----------



## DUBAI

it did!

it just got copied to another one in the municipality!


----------



## Trances

it was not a very professional vision to begin with as well


----------



## BinDubai

i dont think its fake but what i can assuse is that it was cancelled with the Magno-train so can we change the title ?


----------



## Trances

we should have done its vision abeit a very poor one but still vision


----------

